# SuSe 9.3 WebSever FRAGE ?!



## firespawn (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
also ich habe einen Onlineserver bei einem Unternehmen und dort ist SuSe 9.3 mit Apache, PHP5 + Pear usw. installiert.

Nun möchte ich meine PHP Scripte dort starten, doch nichts passiert. Ich habe auf den Server nun über SSH Zugriff und habe für die entsprechenden Datein schon den CHMOD auf 777 geändert.

Das Script verwendet normale PHP 5 Befehle wie z.B. eine Verbindung zu einem FTP Server aufbauen und eine Datei herrunterladen und entpacken. Leider funktioniert das bei mir nur offline auf einer  WinMaschine mit XAMPP

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt, Firewall ? (Wo finde ich hierfür die Einstellungen ?)
Rechte ? 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat
Fire


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2005)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
Das runterladen oder das entpacken?
Es gibt doch sicher Fehlermeldungen, oder?
Wenn ja, wie sehen diese aus?

Welche Version von PHP laeuft auf dem Server? Welche lokal?
Was fuer ein Archiv ist das? Welche Library nutzt Du zum Entpacken?


----------



## firespawn (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo
---------------------

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht?
*Wenn ich die PHP-Datei ausführe passiert einfach nichts, es wird die entsprechende Datei nicht herruntergeladen oder sonst irgendetwas - die Seite bleibt einfach leer und lädt sehr schnell* 


Das runterladen oder das entpacken?
*Also die Datei kann nicht herruntergeladen werden - Testweise habe ich auch schoneinmal eine ZIP hochgeladen, diese kann aber auch nicht entpackt werden* 

Es gibt doch sicher Fehlermeldungen, oder?Wenn ja, wie sehen diese aus?
*Fehlermeldenungen gibt es leider nicht - ich unterdrücke auch im Code keine* 

Welche Version von PHP laeuft auf dem Server? Welche lokal?
*PHP 5 offline und online - beide die gleichen* 

Was fuer ein Archiv ist das? Welche Library nutzt Du zum Entpacken?
*Es ist ein ZIP Archiv und ich benutze die einfache ZIP-Funktion - aber als erstes sollte ja der download klappen * 


VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE ANTWORT


----------

